# Melbourne Open 2009 (to be or not to be)



## Faz (Jul 4, 2008)

This isn't an official WCA competition yet so i posted it in here.

I would like everyone who would be able to make it to Melbourne in February to reply and answer the poll.

If you are interested in coming to Melbourne for a cubing tournament next year reply to the poll and say yes i can come.

I am doing this to see whether there are many people that can make it.

The events would be 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 3x3OH, 3x3bld, and Magic.

Please state if you would like any more events.

By the way, for people who don't know, Melbourne is in Australia


EDIT: THe most probable venue would be the monash science center


----------



## 36duong (Jul 4, 2008)

I may be able to come, but will it around the Australian Open . I would like to be able to watch the tennis and then cube. BUT, i would really prefer Sydney, since if we need a delegate Joshua Li will be in Syd but later in the year.

Also, what would be the time limits for each event?? I'd say set 3x3 at 10 mins, 4x4 at 15mins, 5x5 at 15 mins, 3x3 OH at 10 mins, 3x3 bld at 15 mins and magic at 40secs, since we want to promote the Australian Cubing community, and let even beginners have a go.

As for the poll. I'm afraid I have to answer "Maybe" since I may be in the US at that time.


----------



## Todd (Jul 4, 2008)

Id go - definately - living in melbourne my self... Not sure if the Monash Science Centre is the best location though (assuming it is the one in Clayton) - would take me a while to get there and wouldnt be that accessible for people coming from interstate.


----------



## Faz (Jul 4, 2008)

@todd, i guess your'e right.

There is a place in north melbourne which is good too.

@doung; I think arnaud van galen will be the delegate.


----------



## Todd (Jul 4, 2008)

Doesnt he live in another country? 
Can a new delegate be appointed from Australia?

Been really busy with work lately so i havent been active here for a while - but if you need any help id be glad to help out.


----------



## Faz (Jul 4, 2008)

Arnaud is on his forum, his name is avgalen. He organises the competition here.

He lives in the netherlands and said that he would like to come here. He isn't a delegate but he said he was probably worthy enough to become one. I emailed ron asking him about this and i am awaiting his reply.

Ron is the head of the WCA.

Yeah, ill need some help, but not yet. If you know anywhere we could hire a room for a cheap amount, or you have connections, please tell.


----------



## Faz (Jul 4, 2008)

Sorry to double post but i found an awesome place suggested to me by my mum.

it is the lithuanian club. My mum is a member there so we can hire it cheap. There are 2 possible rooms we can hire, the hall or the theater, im leaning towards the hall.

Link: http://www.lithuanianclub.com/mambo/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=14&Itemid=29


----------



## Guoguodi (Jul 4, 2008)

If this is going down in Melbourne, I'll be able to attend.


----------



## Faz (Jul 4, 2008)

definitely in melbourne.


----------



## hdskull (Jul 4, 2008)

There is no need to set time limits as 10 mins since stackmats only runs up to 10 mins and it shuts off itself. I don't think anything should go over 10 mins, because if a 4x4 solve is 15 mins, 5 solves would mean an hour, that's while a bit of time just for 1 competitor for 1 event.

Props for taking the initiative to organize a competition.


----------



## Faz (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks, i just wanted a competition so badly.


----------



## Ton (Jul 4, 2008)

36duong said:


> IAlso, what would be the time limits for each event?? I'd say set 3x3 at 10 mins, 4x4 at 15mins, 5x5 at 15 mins, 3x3 OH at 10 mins, 3x3 bld at 15 mins and magic at 40secs, since we want to promote the Australian Cubing community, and let even beginners have a go.



Time limits for competitions depends on the number of competitors, I would not go above 10 min -not practical-

You could set 3x3 at 3 mins, in many causes we let every do an average to let even beginners have a go, so we do not use the time limit for the 3x3. Only in competions above 50 , you will see other formats like best of 3 as the first round

I use for Czech with 40 competitors time limits like
4x4 at 4 min
5x5 at 6 min
3x3 OH at 2 min
3x3 bld at 8 min
magic at 30sec

to let beginners have a go for the big cubes, you can use a combined-final , best of 2 

e.g.

4x4 best of 2 < 2 min , faster will do an average of 5
5x5 at 5 min best of 2 < 3 min , faster will do an average of 5
3x3 OH at 2 min best of 2 < 1 min , faster will do an average of 5

In this setup I normally ignore the time-limits, in that case 10 min will be the max for 4x4 and 5x5 for max 2 attempts. Not setting time limits will give you problems for the schedule

All timelimits depends on the number of competitors and the available time


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 4, 2008)

There's no "No." choice?


----------



## Leviticus (Jul 4, 2008)

It would be better if it were on the west coast  Yeah i should be there as i am going on a holiday. I think there should be megaminx as an event, unless not too many people can do it or have one. The location looks great as long as its not too far from the central district.


----------



## shidonii (Jul 4, 2008)

I will definately come unless it's on the other side of Melbourne. I live in the eastern suburbs. CBD is about as far as I would go. But yeah, a competition in MElbourne would rock!
Pyraminx event would be cool. 
Good job taking the initiative to plan a competition and good luck!


----------



## Faz (Jul 4, 2008)

Levi, the megaminx is an event that no-one will compete in, however if you want the Australian record, i would be happy to add it as an event. I will add pyraminx too.

The location is definite:

link: 
http://www.lithuanianclub.com/mambo/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=14&Itemid=29
i am hiring the jubliee hall, my mum is a member there and i can get a discount. It is a big hall with a stage and microphones.

If anyone wants to hire the theater please state the reason as i was thinking about hiring the theater first, but then i chose the hall.

BTW, the hall is in North Melbourne.



The main thing is: I need a delegate!!!!!

Does anyone have Joshua Li's email address?


----------



## Faz (Jul 4, 2008)

Does anyone have a stackmat display board?


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 4, 2008)

Just some very short remarks:

I would really like this to be almost during the Australian Open so I can play tourist on both competitions, but just getting a venue is already difficult.

Time limits should be there for an average of 5, but should be based on available time, (1 or 2 days?), number of competitors (2 or 50?) and resources (number of tables/stackmats). Othter factors like judges/scrambles/level of competitors are also important.

And yes, I will be there and would be honoured to be your WCA-delegate. That would require me to become one though.

Tournament displays are nice, but you would need a sponsor for that.

Ask the WCA for us much help as you need. That's what they are for.


----------



## Faz (Jul 5, 2008)

The venue is decided, Avgalen, and Josh LI is the delegate.

Josh LI, can only come in February because that's when hes moving back to Australia. I will get a sponsor when the venue is finalized as well as the date.


----------



## aznblur (Jul 5, 2008)

Nooooo I can't attend. Cause I can't exactly take time off school to go to Melbourne.

T_T


----------



## Faz (Jul 5, 2008)

Its on the weekend. You can fly out on friday eve, then leave sunday morning.

EDIT: *HAPPY BIRTHDAY AVGALEN*


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 5, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> The main thing is: I need a delegate!!!!!
> 
> Does anyone have Joshua Li's email address?



1) When was Joshua Li going to be delegate? He never told me anything about it.

2) joshuali_[at]hotmail[dot]com


----------



## 36duong (Jul 5, 2008)

Getting Stackmats + Displays will be hard. You definitely need a sponsor to buy from Speedstacks NZ since Speedstacks Australia have no more (and they are closing down.)

So who is going to be the delegate?? No one so far that can come IS a delegate yet though I'm sure someone will be made a delegate if no delegate is able to come

Can you consider making a website with all the info about the comp? (as old threads don't have to be bumped and identical threads created)

Also, the comp may need to be renamed if a sponsor contributes everything.


----------



## joshuali (Jul 5, 2008)

Tim: ive asked Ron about being a delegate...and it would be possible if i were to help out in any official comp in australia

but this really depends on when im coming over again...and if my parents will allow to travel over to melbourne...im sure its not that expensive..but yeh....
the time im coming over is not set yet...so please show some patience

secondly i was thinkinig lets have all the events for the first comp in aus we're having
so
2x2
3x3
4x4
5x5
magic
master magic
3x3OH
3x3bld
megaminx
pyraminx
sq-1

well thats most...and the time limits can be set later...

Joshua Li


----------



## Faz (Jul 5, 2008)

That sounds good, but if not many people have magaminx's or sq 1's then they cant run can they.

Josh, when would be the perfect date for you?


----------



## aznblur (Jul 5, 2008)

Lets add 6x6x6 and 7x7x7!

I think only me and Levi have V-cubes?


Hmm gotta save up for a flight there.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 5, 2008)

aznblur said:


> Lets add 6x6x6 and 7x7x7!
> 
> I think only me and Levi have V-cubes?
> 
> ...



I wouldn't suggest it if the events themselves don't become WCA-official by 2009.


----------



## Faz (Jul 6, 2008)

^^ Yep.

If you want to do it unnoficially then get there early in the morning and you can practice.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Aug 2, 2008)

i will almost definately be there. i will let you borrow my stack mat if you need and one of my parents will be more than happy to help. as for sponsorship, there would be plenty of toy stores out there or mabye even a cafe or something like that. this event might be huge in the media, so they will have lots of publicity =) i have always wanted to enter a competition since i have been cubing


----------



## Kenneth (Aug 2, 2008)

If someone pays my ticket I gladly come 

But I'm pretty sure that will not happen so count me out =)

Try to get Seven Towns to sponsor you. They usally helps the first competiton in a contry. You can borrow stackmats and displays from them (I don't know if they pays the shipping but maybe) We did so in the first SOC in 2005, then Dave from ST came over and had a lot of fancy prices with him. He was wery helpfull and was a judge most all weekend


----------



## ccchips296 (Aug 2, 2008)

hmm aww i cant come if its in melbourne......parents would never let me. also, school would be an issue.


----------



## aznblur (Aug 2, 2008)

ccchips296 said:


> hmm aww i cant come if its in melbourne......parents would never let me. also, school would be an issue.




Same here, unless its in the holidays.

Because I'm in year 12 in a few months time and yeah, I'll have to start focusing more on my studies, I don't think I would really be able to take off 2 days.

I'll see.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 2, 2008)

If you cannot convince your parents and teachers that participating in an international tournament on this math based puzzle is more beneficial to your education than school.....


----------



## Faz (Aug 2, 2008)

what if it is just on the weekend?

You can fly down on friday night.


----------



## TimMc (Aug 2, 2008)

Proposed Venue:
- RMIT University (Storey Hall) on 330 Swanston Street, Melbourne CBD

Transport:
- Heaps of car parks in the area (~$10 a day)
- Easily accessible via Train or Tram

Train:
- Get off at Melbourne Central and walk across Swanston Street and then across Latrobe Street. And you're there.

Date/Time:
- Mid February
- Between 11am and 7pm
- On a Wednesday or Weekend

I'm recommending that it be on a Wednesday as they usually have cheaper flights for interstate competitors. They could get a return for about $140 instead of paying that much one way.

Sponsors:
- SpeedStacks? ~ timers and displays (probably wouldn't need that many, a few would suffice... I'm sure people can have a lot more fun talking about puzzles while waiting - or even practice) 
- Local puzzle stores (promote) ~ prizes: 3x3x3, 4x4x4, 5x5x5 etc

Some Prizes:
- Mefferts DIY Megaminx
- Mefferts Pyraminx Crystal
- V-CUBE 6
- V-CUBE 7*
* If the V-CUBE 7 come out in black by then I'm willing to put my white one up as a prize (mint condition, no modifications or lube, out of packaging)

T-Shirts? Melbourne Open 2009 (sponsors on the back?) (some funny design on the front?) 

If there's less than 50 people I doubt there would be a problem in securing the hall.

I think the events should be:
- 2x2 (2 minutes)
- 3x3x3 (10 minutes)
- 3x3x3 OH (10 minutes)
- 4x4x4 (15 minutes)
- 5x5x5 (20 minutes)
- 6x6x6 (25 minutes)
- 7x7x7 (30 minutes)
- Megaminx (10 minutes)

These are just some thoughts, don't take them as facts. I'll get in contact with RMIT sometime next week if people like the idea 

I don't want to undermine Monash as a venue... but if it's 30 minutes out of Melbourne via Tram/Train or car then it might not be that easy to get to for those who've never been to Monash. Whereas, if you're in Melbourne, you can ask anyone on the street where Melbourne Central is and where the corner of Latrobe and Swanston is...

Kind Regards,
Tim.


----------



## Ton (Aug 2, 2008)

TimMc said:


> Proposed Venue:
> I think the events should be:
> - 2x2 (2 minutes)
> - 3x3x3 (10 minutes)
> ...


hmm just repeat my self:
Time limits for competitions depends on the number of competitors, I would not go above 10 min -not practical-

You could set 3x3 at 3 mins, in many causes we let every do an average to let even beginners have a go, so we do not use the time limit for the 3x3. Only in competions above 50 , you will see other formats like best of 3 as the first round

I use for Czech with 40 competitors -time limits like
4x4 at 4 min
5x5 at 6 min
3x3 OH at 2 min
3x3 bld at 8 min
magic at 30sec

to let beginners have a go for the big cubes, you can use a combined-final , best of 2


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 2, 2008)

If the time-limits behind an event are the cut-off-times for doing an average, they are much to high
If the time-limits behind an event are the total even time, they are much to low.

Just by the information above I can see that a lot of work needs to be done and that you have no experience in organising something like this. I would recommend to contact the WCA ASAP and ask for help!


----------



## Rawn (Aug 2, 2008)

I live in Sydney and there's no way I could come.

I have a few reasons:

1. School
2. Time and Money to get there
3. Parents not letting me

They think I'm spending too much time on the cube already, they wouldn't take me to a comp in Melbourne and only stay there for a day.


----------



## TimMc (Aug 2, 2008)

Rawn said:


> I live in Sydney and there's no way I could come.
> 
> I have a few reasons:
> 
> ...



Perhaps a group from Sydney could drive down to Melbourne. It'd would reduce the cost if someone had a mini-van so that 5-9 people split the cost of petrol. 

Tim.


----------



## Todd (Aug 2, 2008)

Wednesday is not a good idea.

People either work, or study, chances are they do one or the other on Wednesday


----------



## TimMc (Aug 3, 2008)

Todd said:


> Wednesday is not a good idea.
> 
> People either work, or study, chances are they do one or the other on Wednesday



True... they might only work though if it's on school holidays. The weekend is always good too though 

Tim.


----------



## povatix (Aug 3, 2008)

aznblur said:


> ccchips296 said:
> 
> 
> > hmm aww i cant come if its in melbourne......parents would never let me. also, school would be an issue.
> ...



Same boat here. Year 12 means HSC and that means hardcore study.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 4, 2008)

everybody, since fazrulz cant organise an event due to lack of funds, im trying to organise one, go to this link to give information on what u want and when you r free around the date i would like to have it http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6149


----------

